# 10 Gallon HC tank



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Will HC grow in pots while bury under substrates? Provided with adaquate light, co2, plant iron dosing, temperature, filter. Or should I take it out of the pots and put them in the gravel? What's more effect?

I would think that the HC will grow out of the pot and cover itself along the foreground given time.

This is my work desk aquarium.
Comments wanted. Don't mind the fish, they'll be eaten by the baby peacock bass in there.























Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

looks sweet. I want to build a small planted tank also. These big ones are pains in the asses. I would take them out of the pots and let them breath. Looks good though how much lighting do you got.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd had problems before trying to keep the plants still in the substrates, so that's why this time I just let it sit in the pot that it came in. Does it effect the plant's ability to grow? I do have them submerse under plant food substrate. Shouldn't that absord some nutritions. As for light I'm still using my 40watts bulb. I'm going to look for a good set of tweezer then I might take them out the pot and plant it in the ground. But for now I don't want to cause any mess or lose too many plants by removing them from the pot without a tweezer to plant them with.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

if the plants wont stay down you can put lead weights around roots i always take them out of the pots so the roots can breath they always pack them in that wierd fiber stuff and always to tight to let the plant adaquatly root


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good idea. What type of lead weight? Mind showing me a example picture of the product? I'm just use to ordering sh*t. I do alot of fishing so when you mentioned lead weight, that's what came in mind.. lead weight that goes with fishing.

It could be because of my substrate, it's a very light (weightless) plant. So it's a bit difficult to have it sit in the foreground. I know it's been done, just doesn't say how to do it. I did read about it being planted with tweezer because it's easier to get it into the substrate instead of your finger.


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

fishing sinkers would probably work fine. hell theres ass loads of sinkers in any lake. if there was anything to be conserned about, im sure fishing weights wouldnt be made out of lead any more.

i've always used rocks when having problems keepin the plants down. usually the plant pot will have a small rock in the bottome of it, for the very same reason-to keep the pot down, so i just tie a little bit of fishing string to the base, and the other part to the rock. the rock blends in, and allows the plant to get its roots in. btw, if ur goin to try this method, i'll warn u, tieing fishing string to rocks is a pain in the ass, thats why i usualy just try piling rocks into a mound around the plant instead


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Good idea. What type of lead weight? Mind showing me a example picture of the product? I'm just use to ordering sh*t. I do alot of fishing so when you mentioned lead weight, that's what came in mind.. lead weight that goes with fishing.
> 
> It could be because of my substrate, it's a very light (weightless) plant. So it's a bit difficult to have it sit in the foreground. I know it's been done, just doesn't say how to do it. I did read about it being planted with tweezer because it's easier to get it into the substrate instead of your finger.


There are lead strips that are VERY pliable and you can wrap them around the base....the plants you have dont look as if that would work....you could take them out cut back the roots a bit (to invigorate growth) like you would a regular house plant that you were re-planting and pack it in the substrate....leave room to breath and cross your fingers.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool. Nice advice. I'll go get some lead weight from my lfs and see how that goes. I don't have much time to mess with the tank due to it being in my office at work. I get about an hour a day to mess with it. So yeah. But I do understand what you guys are saying. Seems very logical. Thanks.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

HC needs high light to grow and root well. Any restriction on it rooting will diminish the plants ability to spread out and form a carpet. They should be fine the way they are for a while.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool! I'm going to let time take it's place and see within a week from now how things go. So far the fish are swimming peacefully until the peacock bass decides to gobble them up. Haha.

Time will tell!! Thanks for the responses. I will update this in a week.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry the late update. I have taken the HC out of the pots and planted into the substrate, except for 1 pot. I just wanted to see how it will do compare to the others. Here's my setup as of now that I promised to get you guys. It's growing fine, not too fast, not too slow. I like the stage that it's at right now. It's catching alot of attention at work









View attachment 159696

View attachment 159697

View attachment 159698

View attachment 159699

View attachment 159700


What ya think?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Owww, nice









What happen to the black gravel though ???


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I had to remove it in order to put in the flourite instead. I took the black substrate and used it at home in a 4 gallon breeder ghost shrimp tank.







thanks for the comment.


----------

